# MTB - NW CT NEMBA Weekly Thursday ride in Burlington CT



## bvibert (May 30, 2013)

Today is the start of a weekly intermediate paced ride in Burlington CT.  Weather permitting we'll be meeting at the soccer fields around 5:30, plan to ride by 5:45/6:00.  

I'm planning on being there tonight, unless it looks like thunderstorms.  I'm not sure what intermediate pace is, but it should be fun.


----------



## MR. evil (May 30, 2013)

In haven't been to Nass in quite a while, going to try and make a couple of these rides.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> In haven't been to Nass in quite a while, going to try and make a couple of these rides.



Things have changed quite a bit since you were last there.  It would be good to ride with you again!  I'll update here if the time or parking location changes from week to week.


----------



## MR. evil (May 30, 2013)

It's been about 2 years since I ride there last. At that time everything you showed me by the soccer fields was new to me.


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2013)

Good ride last night. Hot, humid and quite different pedaling around on my 26inch wheels. 

FYI, updates on rides and other events can be found here...... http://nwctnemba.org/newsandevents.html


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2013)

Looking to get out on these rides. Training a new guy here at work so hopefully I will finally have some time to ride.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 4, 2013)

The SF is where all the cool people ride now!!  Hope to see ya out there Tim!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2013)

powhunter said:


> The SF is where all the cool people ride now!! Hope to see ya out there Tim!



This week is a no-go for me, have to take our new pup to the vet Thursday evening. Next week is also out because we will be in Florida hanging with the mouse. Maybe the week after I get back.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2013)

We're riding again tomorrow. Meet at the soccer fields at around 5:30/5:45, ride at 6:00.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like the weather should be good for this ride this week.  I'm planning on being there.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2013)

Who's in for the ride tonight?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 25, 2013)

In!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2013)

We're planning on riding again tomorrow.  Hopefully the rain holds off!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

I planned on going today, but rushed out of the house today with everything but the bike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

Bummer!

If it makes you feel better, it doesn't look like the weather is going to be our friend today anyway... :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

Next week. Need to get out riding more before summers over.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Next week. Need to get out riding more before summers over.



Get on it!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

Already raining here in Manchester.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

Same here in Watertown.  My only hope is that it blows through by ride time...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

Ride cancelled... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Ride cancelled... :smash:



Go hit up White Memorial!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Go hit up White Memorial!



Pretty sure it's raining there too...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Pretty sure it's raining there too...



I just figured the techy fire roads there would hold up to riding in the rain better if you wanted to still ride.

Plan to be at next weeks ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I just figured the techy fire roads there would hold up to riding in the rain better if you wanted to still ride.
> 
> Plan to be at next weeks ride.



Yes, the "trails" there are pretty gravely, so they're generally okay when wet...  But I didn't want to ride _that_ badly...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2013)

Only 2 more of these weekly rides left for the year!  Get at em while you can!  Bring your lights if you do come on out.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2013)

Didn't make one yet this year. Hopefully catch some weekend rides.


----------

